# Smart phone apps



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys I know I seen this on here before but can't find it.I'm getting a smart phone this weekend and wanted to know about helpfull apps like a good radar,weather,wave forcast and maybe gps apps.What do some of you have?Does it cost to get these?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are a couple apps that I have and use often.
Weather: The Weather Channel and swackett (both are free)
GPS: MapQuest, it is free and offers turn by turn (free)
Local Stuff, no matter where you are: Yelp (free)
Other Apps I use include: OHub Campfire, Shazam, Pandora, Google Earth, SkyView


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Here are the ones i have
Marine weather by Blufinn, wave forcast/ bouy info. Free
Radar Now, weather radar. Free
I use Google Maps for road navigation. Free
Navionics app, same as the chip for chartplotters. $10-$15 worth every penny.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Marine Weather by Bluefinn- Has all bouy data and weather station.

Wind alert- same as iwindsurf in an app 

Ohub campfire- OGF App 

Weather Bug- my favorite weather app, make sure you put a large widget on your homescreen for it, this thing has saved me on the water many times, I've outran rain and stayed dry up at the islands on a few occations it's dead on if you keep updating it. 

Flashlight- always handy

Alarm clock

Pandora Radio- if your truck as a jack you can jam music right from your phone through your cars stero- be careful if you don't have unlimited data plan

Get used to the GPS/Google Maps it's awesome you can talk right into it and tell it what you want and it will take you right there with turn by turn directions. Or say subway nearest me and they will all pop up on the map you touch which one you want and it will give you distance and directions, with reviews. 

Smartphones are awesome.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guys a lot can't wait to get this tonight and start playing with it.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Geoflare is a great GPS for finding points on the water or finding a tree stand in the dark. I think it's like two bucks. I used it to mark points on the lake this past weekend because it is really low and revealing a lot of good structure.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Navionics, navionics, navionics the only app i use regularly besides ebay and paypal.


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Will the Navionics app cover inland Lakes like pymatuning and mosquito?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

I have the US&Canada navionics app and both lakes are covered.
Here are some screen shots off my droid bionic.

















Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Narf Koscelmik (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool man, thanks! Looks like I'm gonna be making a purchase !


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

great thread, i have weatherbug, but will now check out several other apps Thanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Navionics, Accuweather doppler radar, I Heart Radio, Pandora, Flashlight, Tapatalk


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Does navionics have gps? Or is it just maps?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Dougnoobie (Jul 28, 2010)

I have the avionics for central us. I love it on Erie. It does use gps.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Dougnoobie said:


> I have the avionics for central us. I love it on Erie. It does use gps.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Was just checking it out on the app store I'm def getting it now! If it could tell me exacty what to use and where the fish were I'd pay even more for it!!!!! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

RBoyer said:


> Was just checking it out on the app store I'm def getting it now! If it could tell me exacty what to use and where the fish were I'd pay even more for it!!!!!
> 
> 
> -Ryan Boyer


Yes. Apple needs to make a transducer for the iDevices..


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

My favorite app would be scoutlook....I love this app!!!!! I haven't used the fishing option yet but I use the hunting one and now I can't live without it!LOL I have it set for all my blind positions and it shows me everything I need to know wind direction, not just any general direction, a cone actually shows it for each blind. It also shows elevation, sun rise/set, moon phase, hourly weather, moon rise/set and a ton of other info. You just pick a catagory, hunting, fishing, hiking and even golf and it gives you all the info you need and more!!......oh did I mention......I LOVE this app!!!!!lol


----------

